# my 14month gsd smiles constantly



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

I find this absolutely lovely I have never had a german shepherd that has smiled so much, everytime I take a photo he smiles.
He is extremely affectionate and great with people usually (except the mishap at vet - separate post for that)


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

You must have done a good job looking after him to make him so happy all the time!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

hahah look at that grin!


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

He does this all the time, he is a real happy boy which is lovely and yes we try to look after him very well. We dont have children or other pets so he is our family, our mate and everything!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

So sweet! He’s growing into his smile


----------



## animaki (5 mo ago)

Atlas Shrugged said:


> I find this absolutely lovely I have never had a german shepherd that has smiled so much, everytime I take a photo he smiles.
> He is extremely affectionate and great with people usually (except the mishap at vet - separate post for that)
> 
> View attachment 590876


So cute


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

too cute! These dogs are the best!


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

they definitely are and so expressive! I could not get another breed now Im definitely hooked on these guys.

This is Atlas supervising me in the kitchen, surrounded by his favourite toys, he is growing now almost exactly 17 months.

I dont know if others have this experience but they seem to relax when Im cooking and often if Im doing something in the slow cooker or something that doesnt involve me being in the kitchen constantly he starts to stress - its like get in that kitchen and make me some food! Im gathering you guys have this experience of how they like to grab your hand and lead you somewhere, well times likes this he leads me to the kitchen by the stove and looks at me like "go and cook"!.😆

He is my boy, I love him to pieces!


----------

